# How can I reclaim an IP within LAN



## relic (Apr 19, 2005)

I run a workgroup style network, most of the ips are static within this network. Once in a while, one of the wireless device(symbol wireless scanners) will lose sync, the access points somehow will keep the ip alive, when the scanner reboots, it will no longer be able to claim its assigned ip, getting the message Fatal error, IP already in use. Now I know the IP is truly not in use, and am trying to figure out a way to reclaim that lease. Is there any software i can buy that can evict it off my lan? For it to normally drop off could take anywhere from 30min to hours(dont know why either). Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## EwryRobert (Dec 8, 2005)

relic said:


> I run a workgroup style network, most of the ips are static within this network. Once in a while, one of the wireless device(symbol wireless scanners) will lose sync, the access points somehow will keep the ip alive, when the scanner reboots, it will no longer be able to claim its assigned ip, getting the message Fatal error, IP already in use. Now I know the IP is truly not in use, and am trying to figure out a way to reclaim that lease. Is there any software i can buy that can evict it off my lan? For it to normally drop off could take anywhere from 30min to hours(dont know why either). Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


This Is the only thing I can tell bout getting rid of IPs if your using XP 
1. Start-run-type cmd then click ok, then type ipconfig /flushdns 
2. Then type>> netsh interface ip delete arpcache
hope it was some help if not sorry.


----------



## relic (Apr 19, 2005)

humm that didnt quite do the trick, seems the access points are leasing ip addresses and holding it out. The only way i have to resolve this so far is to isolate which access point it is, then powering it off. Reboot the machine with the static ip so that it acquires it first, then turning the access point back on.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

It sounds like the access point is acquiring the IP as default.
The easiest solution would probably be to assign a static
IP that is not in the range of the access point.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Sir relic



> most of the ips are static within this network


You have not stated wether the scanner has a static ip address. Does it?


----------



## relic (Apr 19, 2005)

yes sir, all the scanner have a static ip address. Which is the problem, when the ap holds the ip, when the scanner reboots, it will will fail to completely boot up and display an ip conflict message.


----------

